# Kein Mailempfang / Versand mehr möglich  - Dovecot + Postfix



## Simone-Alicia (25. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein dringendes problem 
auf einen meiner Server (Ubuntu 11.10) ist kein Mailversand oder Mailempfang mehr möglich. Es wurde zuvor nichts verändert.
bei neustraten kommt diese Fehlermeldung in einer Endlosschleife / SSH Login ist möglich und Apache läuft auch.

```
freshclam[26882]: [LibClamAV] mpool_malloc():Attempt to allocate 8388608 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
```
Erst wenn ich dann alle clam prozesse über ssh beende ist ein login an der physischen konsole möglich.

in der mail.log finde ich folgendes:

```
Oct 25 17:21:55 isp-srv1 amavis[17868]: (17868-08) (!)process [23845] running ClamAV-clamscan is still alive, using a bigger hammer
Oct 25 17:21:55 isp-srv1 amavis[17868]: (17868-08) (!)run_av (ClamAV-clamscan): collect_results - reading aborted: timed out at /usr/sbin/amavisd-new line 3336.
Oct 25 17:21:55 isp-srv1 amavis[17868]: (17868-08) (!)ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan collect_results - reading aborted: timed out at /usr/sbin/amavisd-new line 3336. at (eval 107) line 596.
Oct 25 17:21:55 isp-srv1 amavis[17868]: (17868-08) (!!)TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: AV: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED
Oct 25 17:21:55 isp-srv1 amavis[17868]: (17868-08) (!)PRESERVING EVIDENCE in /var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20161025T171529-17868
Oct 25 17:21:55 isp-srv1 postfix/smtp[30616]: EE512108886: to=<mail@hosted-domain.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=88038, delays=68763/18889/0/386, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=17868-08, virus_scan FAILED: AV: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED (in reply to end of DATA command))
Oct 25 17:21:57 isp-srv1 amavis[17868]: (17868-09) (!)ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory, retrying (2)
Oct 25 17:22:03 isp-srv1 amavis[17868]: (17868-09) (!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 107) line 375.\n
Oct 25 17:22:03 isp-srv1 amavis[17868]: (17868-09) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Oct 25 17:22:03 isp-srv1 amavis[17868]: (17868-09) (!)collect_results from [24534] (ClamAV-clamscan): results size limit (204800 bytes) exceeded
```
wenn ich clamav-daemon manuell starten will, kommt wieder das:

```
root@isp-srv1:/etc/init.d# ./clamav-daemon start
 * Starting ClamAV daemon clamd  LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Attempt to allocate 8388608 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Attempt to allocate 8388608 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Attempt to allocate 8388608 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Attempt to allocate 8388608 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Attempt to allocate 8388608 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Attempt to allocate 8388608 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Attempt to allocate 8388608 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Attempt to allocate 8388608 bytes. Please report to http://bugs.clamav.net
```
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann!

Vielen lieben Dank schon im Voraus
Simone


----------



## nowayback (25. Okt. 2016)

ram voll?


----------



## Simone-Alicia (25. Okt. 2016)

nö, jede Menge frei


----------



## bon (25. Okt. 2016)

Ist es eine OpenVZ-Node? Falls ja bitte mal *cat /proc/user_beancounters*
posten.


----------



## bon (25. Okt. 2016)

oder es ist das:
https://bugzilla.clamav.net/show_bug.cgi?id=11647


----------



## nowayback (25. Okt. 2016)

Zitat von Simone-Alicia:


> nö, jede Menge frei


platte voll / inodes voll ?


----------



## florian030 (26. Okt. 2016)

Du wirst ganz einfach nur einen aktuellen clamav-daemon brauchen. Du kannst den im Prinzip aus den Sourcen selbst erstellen. Dann läuft clamav wieder und amavis kann die Mails scannen. Dadurch werden dann auch wieder alle verarbeitet und veschickt.


----------

